# how much glyphosate per acre



## non-pro-archer (Nov 26, 2008)

Just looking for how much I need to buy per acre, I'm spraying old pasture to plant clover and chicory


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

What are you spraying it with? Atv? Backpack sprayer? Tractor?

correct way: You should do a test run of the area you're planning to plant and see how much water you use and multiple by 4oz.

easiest way: just go down to the local ag-tech and buy a jug (2.5 gal) and mix it up 4 oz to the gallon. 2.5 gal should be way more then enough. Should do that area 2-3 times over.


----------



## bjmostel (Jun 12, 2010)

non-pro-archer said:


> Just looking for how much I need to buy per acre, I'm spraying old pasture to plant clover and chicory


Should be on the label. It will depend on what concentration you buy.


----------



## Earl (Aug 26, 2004)

What kind of grass are you trying to kill? I would put a quart to 2 quarts per acre depending on what you are trying to kill


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

You want your kids t ok be autistic or tour grand kids? Great grand kids?


----------



## bob6154 (Dec 6, 2008)

I generally use 1 quart to 12 to 13 gallons of water..You also want to add equal parts of Ammonium sulfate..Check with your Farm
Co-Op they can answer all your question..


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

2 qts/acre is the recommended dose. You could get by with less, but may have gly resistant weeds in the future. Calibrate your sprayer to find out how much water is needed to cover 1 acre.


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.fumigationzone.com/MSDS/roundup label.pdf


----------



## Earl (Aug 26, 2004)

lavazhole said:


> You want your kids t ok be autistic or tour grand kids? Great grand kids?


???


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

How tall are the weeds? What type of glyphosate are you using (Generic, Brand name)? There is different poundages of glyphosate. Generics are not as concentrated as most name brand glyphosate like Roundup or Touchdown. If you are using generic and the weeds are 6" or less I would use about 48oz per acre. That is a rate and a half. If weeds are taller use a double rate which would be 64oz. per acre. 

If you are using name brand glyphosate like Round-up Power max then I would use 34oz per acre on weeds that are 6" or less and 44oz if they are taller than 6". Also use a good surfactant with it. That will help it work much better than by itself especially broadleaf weeds.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Add some Dawn dishwashing detergent if the glyco you buy doesn't include a surfactant. It will help the spray stick to the plants better.

Also, if you have done so already, mow down to 6-8 inches before you spray. If the grass is very tall and you leave a lot of chaff after you mow, you might want to wait a week before you spray.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Earl said:


> ???


MIT has a bunch of new studies out linking round up and autism.

Roundup causes two of the key autism markers and as round up use and exposure has increased autism rates have been very strongly correlated.

I'm sure it's coincidence....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RockChucker30 (Sep 6, 2007)

I use 2 quarts/ac of 41% gly. It will smoke nearly everything. If you've got tall grass or big weeds then mow them a couple weeks before you spray and let them start growing back.


----------



## duckmaster46975 (Jan 7, 2007)

one quart per acre will be plenty if it is growing good. if plants are under stress from drought or excessive heat they will not be growing as well and therefor will not absorb the roundup as well. I'd also use the recommended rate of spray grade ammonium sulfate as well as surfactant. Both of the make roundup work as intended without using a higher rate,they are also cheaper. If it is a small area use extra roundup and go on.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

RockChucker30 said:


> I use 2 quarts/ac of 41% gly. It will smoke nearly everything. If you've got tall grass or big weeds then mow them a couple weeks before you spray and let them start growing back.


This is what I do. 

Don't worry about name brands, 41% glyphosate is 41% glyphosate no matter who's name is on the label. 
Best to buy one that has the sufracant already added.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

4oz/Gallon will kill brush. That's what we use. We sprayed about 3.5 acres with a pull behind sprayer yesterday and used 50 gallons total= 200 ounces. I hope this helps. Very similar ground that you are spraying it was a hay field that was cut 2 weeks ago.

Plus one bottle of DAWN!


----------



## non-pro-archer (Nov 26, 2008)

I mowed the plots sunday and I'm planning on spraying next week, I'm using a sprayer that fits on the back rack of my atv with a 4 foot width, I'm not sure of the brand of spray but it is 41% glyphosate, I will be buying a surfacant. What I'm spraying is old pasture so it has alot of different kind of weeds and grass. Is there anything that glyphosate wont kill?


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

For anyone that answers with quart per acre..........please tell me how to adjust the sprayer to that setting

4 oz. per gallon of water is the correct answer for most NON-Farmers


----------



## non-pro-archer (Nov 26, 2008)

I think the jug says 4 oz per gallon of water but I was wondering how much ground a gallon will do? Or how many acres per 2.5 gallon jug? Or does it depend on the sprayer? Just trying to get an idea how much gly I need
Thanks for all the replies


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

non-pro-archer said:


> I think the jug says 4 oz per gallon of water but I was wondering how much ground a gallon will do? Or how many acres per 2.5 gallon jug? Or does it depend on the sprayer? Just trying to get an idea how much gly I need
> Thanks for all the replies


It really depends on your pump (how many gallons per minute), ground speed (how fast you drive), # of nozzles, over lap. Like I said above. Do a test run w/ just water and see how much it takes you.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

My 2 1/2 gallon hand sprayer will spray my 60 yard long driveway twice

My 13 gallon sprayer will spray about a half acre with good coverage


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

lavazhole said:


> MIT has a bunch of new studies out linking round up and autism.
> 
> Roundup causes two of the key autism markers and as round up use and exposure has increased autism rates have been very strongly correlated.
> 
> ...


I thought autism was caused by vaccines?


----------



## Planetcat (Jun 28, 2008)

redruff said:


> I thought autism was caused by vaccines?


What kind of vaccine? I get the flu vaccine every year and I am far from autistic. Plus polio, tb, measles, chicken and small pox in the 70's. my kids too in the 90's.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I use about 3 qt. to mix up 25 gal. At that rate 2.5 gal will make 3 tanks. I think it has no residual affect and its effect is done for in two weeks anyway. 25 gal will do about an acre and I think I drive four wheel in 2nd gear and just bring the rpms up to a medium level.


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

It's 2 oz per gallon, that is plenttttyyyy


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Planetcat said:


> What kind of vaccine? I get the flu vaccine every year and I am far from autistic. Plus polio, tb, measles, chicken and small pox in the 70's. my kids too in the 90's.


It was sarcasm. Lol


----------



## Planetcat (Jun 28, 2008)

redruff said:


> It was sarcasm. Lol


Sorry man, hard to detect the sarcasm, especially with all the internet drama these days. Must be all the vaccines I got as a kid.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Planetcat said:


> Sorry man, hard to detect the sarcasm, especially with all the internet drama these days. Must be all the vaccines I got as a kid.


The aluminum adjacents play a role. It's a complicated issue and no one wants to really find out the cause as I jepordizes big pharma and big ag. Not that it's like 1 in 5 that are autistic it's getting more attention. Or will it take it being 100%? 

Also show me an unvaccinated autistic kid please....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chall08 (Aug 24, 2012)

medicsnoke said:


> For anyone that answers with quart per acre..........please tell me how to adjust the sprayer to that setting
> 
> 4 oz. per gallon of water is the correct answer for most NON-Farmers


We spray 20 gallons of water to an acre with a quart of roundup per acre. Our 200 gallon sprayer will do 10 acres between fill ups 

As far as adjusting your sprayer that's something you will have to consult your owners manual for we have several different variables that we have to factor in to get the right coverage (nozzle tip sizes, size of pto driven pump, and ground speed) and we use a pressure regulator to get the pressure right It's all about maintaining the right pressure and ground speed to get consistent results. Go too fast= less round up on the grass. Go too slow = too much round up. 

Another thing to consider is whatever you plan to plant after you kill this grass. If it is not roundup resistant then you need to make sure you wait the designated time before you plant. Otherwise you're wasting your time and money planting.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

lavazhole said:


> The aluminum adjacents play a role. It's a complicated issue and no one wants to really find out the cause as I jepordizes big pharma and big ag. Not that it's like 1 in 5 that are autistic it's getting more attention. Or will it take it being 100%?
> 
> Also show me an unvaccinated autistic kid please....
> 
> ...


How many kids are unvaccinated in general?


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Bgargasz said:


> How many kids are unvaccinated in general?


Not many sadly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Belo (May 13, 2014)

lavazhole said:


> MIT has a bunch of new studies out linking round up and autism.
> 
> Roundup causes two of the key autism markers and as round up use and exposure has increased autism rates have been very strongly correlated.
> 
> ...


You can use any chemical on this earth without issue if you follow proper safety instructions. Be cautious of the wind, wear PPE such a half face or full face respirator and tyvex if you want to be extra cautious. Some good ole boys may make fun of you, but you will be sure cancer and autisim free.

sorry for bumping this thread, but this needed a response.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Belo said:


> You can use any chemical on this earth without issue if you follow proper safety instructions. Be cautious of the wind, wear PPE such a half face or full face respirator and tyvex if you want to be extra cautious. Some good ole boys may make fun of you, but you will be sure cancer and autisim free.
> 
> sorry for bumping this thread, but this needed a response.


You’ve done the research to believe that every chemical created is harmless?

Here…have some margarine on your toast before you drink your KoolAid.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

lavazhole said:


> The aluminum adjacents play a role. It's a complicated issue and no one wants to really find out the cause as I jepordizes big pharma and big ag. Not that it's like 1 in 5 that are autistic it's getting more attention. Or will it take it being 100%?
> 
> Also show me an unvaccinated autistic kid please....
> 
> ...


Autistic bucks are easier to kill everybody knows that. Doubt anybody here gonna have their kids out in the field eating clover and brassica......


----------



## Belo (May 13, 2014)

LetThemGrow said:


> You’ve done the research to believe that every chemical created is harmless?
> 
> Here…have some margarine on your toast before you drink your KoolAid.


I don't think you understood my point. Many chemicals are extremely dangerous. I've learned this and know this as I have degree in and have practiced my entire career in the health and safety field. Much of that career in the chemical industry. In fact, I've suited up in a level A acid suit and SCBA and entered an IDLH atmosphere to assist in fixing a 100% anhydrous Hydrofluoric Acid (HF) leak (read about that fun stuff).

And I remained completely safe and unharmed because I had the right PPE on. That's the point. Protect yourself against the hazard and you'll be fine and that absolutely applies to round-up.


----------



## Belo (May 13, 2014)

WVbowProud said:


> Autistic bucks are easier to kill everybody knows that. Doubt anybody here gonna have their kids out in the field eating clover and brassica......


hmmm I wonder if my kids would grow bigger racks if they did though. haha


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Belo said:


> I don't think you understood my point. Many chemicals are extremely dangerous. I've learned this and know this as I have degree in and have practiced my entire career in the health and safety field. Much of that career in the chemical industry. In fact, I've suited up in a level A acid suit and SCBA and entered an IDLH atmosphere to assist in fixing a 100% anhydrous Hydrofluoric Acid (HF) leak (read about that fun stuff).
> 
> And I remained completely safe and unharmed because I had the right PPE on. That's the point. Protect yourself against the hazard and you'll be fine and that absolutely applies to round-up.


PPE is great. Chemicals in our food and water supply is a totally different animal….


----------

